# put a nexus s on verizon?



## fixxxer2012

stupid question but is there any chance in heck i could get a nexus s to work on verizon without the talk of esn cloning? has anyone even attempted it?


----------



## DigitalDK

A Nexus S or a Nexus S 4G? Because Verizon uses CDMA not GSM so the only device with a extremely rare chance of working on Verizon would be the 4G, even then I'm pretty sure it has to be programmed to use Verizon as it's main service.


----------



## amathophobia

it is possible but not probable to put a nexus s 4g on Verizon. Main drawback being that Verizon will not add an esn to their database. That in and of itself keeps you from doing so. Getting a nexus s 4g on boost or metro is an easy affair on the other hand.


----------



## Jonathon

I'm no US phone user but I thought Verizon and Sprint, while they both use CDMA, ran their networks on different frequencies? I know this is quite often the case with GSM networks unless the government says they have to be the same (Singapore) such as how AT&T and T-Mo use different bands in the US. I highly doubt the Nexus S 4G has the right bands to even support Verizon if ported/whatever seeing as it was and still is a Sprint exclusive (so why would they include a different frequency if it wasn't being used). Another thing to mention, you would only get Verizon 3G if this was possible, Sprint uses WiMax in the NS4G while Vzw uses LTE as their 4G technology.

That's my thoughts and knowledge, but I'm no expert on CDMA as we have none of them in Australia to try. Because of that, feel free to prove me wrong and accomplish it









Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## awg_ilyas

I've heard Sprint and VZW uses the same CDMA bands.

To get someone to activate the phone on the network is another story.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## LancerEVA06

Yes, VZW and Sprint use the same frequencies. Exclusion is both their LTE networks, and Sprint's WiMAX. For a phone to be activated on either network (legally), it has to be in their database.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bmuseed

I have my Nexus S 4g on the Verizon network via Page Plus but have a signal reception issue. I get and make calls but can't update OTA as it loses the signal. Never get beyond 2 bars which may also be a Nexus s 4g problem..I am using AOKP crespo ICS rom..and may downgrade to gingerbread to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## booda3000

bmuseed said:


> I have my Nexus S 4g on the Verizon network via Page Plus but have a signal reception issue. I get and make calls but can't update OTA as it loses the signal. Never get beyond 2 bars which may also be a Nexus s 4g problem..I am using AOKP crespo ICS rom..and may downgrade to gingerbread to see if that makes a difference.


Hello, I too have a Nexus S on Pageplus. I only get 1X data speeds though. Are you getting 3g speeds?

Thanks


----------



## ourtut

its not a stupid question. I have a nexus s 4g on pageplus right now with everything working (mms, 3g, calls, texts, market, EVERYTHING!). Page plus is a Verizon re seller and uses the Verizon network (Great coverage). It does NOT require a good esn either (sorry if im not allowed to talk about that but it is for reference only) since PP does not have the other carriers blacklist in their system. PP also is a truly 100% free esn swap company offering unlimited esn swaps for free! Also you will have to use QPST and CDMA Workshop (hint use google)

Reference and how to links:
BASIC talk and text how to: http://bubhutsa.blogspot.com/2011/11/nexus-s-4g-pageplus.html?z
3g/mms: google "verizon 3g qpst settings" or something 
check this out for other PRLs/ modified ones for roaming: http://forum.ppcgeeks.com/cdma-tp-development/50076-july-9-2009-latest-prl-51425-verizon-network-using-sprint-pri-w-q.html

REMINDER! This is for reference and educational purposes try at your own risk and don't blame me if you screw up!


----------



## im.nick.hello

this is a very interesting topic, thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## briandigital

Fixxer didn't you hate the nexus s 4g I remember your fix for 3g and hatred of this phone why nit just save up some more and get the galaxy nexus

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 94SupraTT

Looks like I may have found my next phone. I have a Fascinate but have always wanted a front facing camera. I've found a deal on a Nexus S 4G. I'm going to read up. I'm on Page Plus with my Fascinate.


----------



## booda3000

I just recently moved to Platinumtel. They're a Sprint MVNO and the PAYGO rates are great.
There are 2 BYOD options fro PTel.
$40 w/200 mins included or
$110 w/2000 mins included.
Or any combination of texts and data.
Their rates are:
$.05 per minute
$.02 per text
$.10 per Mb


----------

